# Tres Tria Cosleeping Solution?



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone have one of these? How do you like it?

Is there anything similar out there for a little cheaper?







I have one of the bed rails that goes up and down but what a PITA it is....


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you looked at the Bed Bug Bumpers? They cost much less and seem to work in a similar way - you place them under the fitted sheet.

http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/products.htm

I bought these but haven't yet used them since DS isn't moving around much, at just 3 months. I'm wondering what we'll do later, though, once he is more mobile. The bumpers should be fine when I'm in bed with him, but I wonder what I'll do between the time I put him to bed and when I join him... (I have started a thread with this question, but so far it hasn't gotten much response!)


----------



## mamasneedlove (Mar 15, 2007)

THANK YOU for posting about the bedbug! It's exactly the solution I've been looking for.

Jen


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

I really liked our tres tria! Totally nontoxic, soft, comfortable, and since I ended up half-sleeping on it every night as DD rolled me over to the side of the bed, it served us well!







: We just finished with it and got bedrails now that DD is older.


----------



## Jackpackbaby (Oct 9, 2006)

I love our Tres Tria however you could get a similar effect honestly by rolling up a big towel and putting it under the sheet. If the child is an tiny infant this may not be appropriate but for an older child who can roll I think they wuld be fine. Just roll the towel tightly that is what we do for our 2 yea old when her brother is sleeping with the tres tria on his bed.


----------



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

what about the humanity bed? I think I want that. It does cost $.

I like the idea of Bed Bug Bumper but it is made out of polyurethane. Which seems to be pretty bad for you.


----------



## MamaRue (Aug 26, 2007)

i am interested in the tres tria as well. it is pricey, but natural latex vs. polyeruthene w/ fire retardent chemicals is way worth it even if i have to pinch pennies somewhere else. but it seems like you would have to have extra extra extra deep pocket sheets to go all the way over it? we have been blessed with the gifts of several sets of organic cotton sheets but the pockets are barely deep enough to go over our mattress. wondering if anyone has experience with this?

xo


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

You definitely need sheets that have deep pockets (not extra extra extra deep, but bigger than standard 9" deep sheets). We had one set without, and I had to streeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch to get it over the tres tria and it usually ended up coming off.

I loved our tres tria!


----------

